# Scott's Alternative



## underdog1924 (Jun 3, 2019)

I currently use the Scott's Turfguard products but want to look into organic products. Can anyone suggest readily available products to look at as replacement for what I'm using now?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks like you can get a Milo type organic locally: https://www.casella.com/products/earthlife-products/fertilizer/fertilizer-bags It looks like you can get it straight through them: https://www.casella.com/our-locations This should be good for a year-round fertilizer schedule, but you might still want to go at least partially synthetic if you overseed and/or for a Fall Nitrogen blitz.

I've found a "hybrid" fert that combines OceanGro organic fert (based out of NJ I believe) combined with a fast-release synthetic through my local landscape supply store. If you have a Siteone close to you they might carry or should at least be able to order you Screamin' Green: https://www.claruschoice.com/clarus-products/clarus-pro-landscape-industry/ It's like the stuff I use and I've heard great things about. I just haven't gotten the chance to take the ride to go get some. I will say that I'm REALLY digging the "hybrid" ferts, I don't think that's the official name but I like it lol. My first fert app was with a hybrid and the lawn popped and just cruised into the next app. For the next app I went with some Scott's Green Max and it looked good for a little while but then it's like it just lagged. I went back and got another bag of hybrid stuff for my last app and the lawn is getting happy again.

Lastly, you have CarbonX: https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/soil-optimization/products/carbonx I don't really know how to describe it, but if you search on YouTube and probably here too you can find as much as you can about it. I'm doing the N-Ext bio stim pack this season so I think I'm going to get a year of it under my belt before I try Carbon-x. I'm telling myself that I think mostly because it's always sold out when I go look for it. I'm hoping next year it'll be more readily available.

I hope this helped some. I'm no guru by any means and I'm sure that others will be able to add or provide better options than I!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

http://www.baystatefertilizer.com/

Since you're in NE.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Geez I knew I forgot one... Mannnn why can't VA have that here!? 3.50 a bag? NIIICCEEEE!!!


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

mytmouse said:


> Geez I knew I forgot one... Mannnn why can't VA have that here!? 3.50 a bag? NIIICCEEEE!!!


I was actually just researching this last night. Turns out that there used to be a Chesapeake Sunshine somewhere near the coast and there was a ComPro in DC. Both shut down quite a while ago. No idea how how similar to Milo they actually were.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

I was reading up on it too a while ago @Drewmey but I never even saw those companies. There is one still active in DC but it ain't cheap and it's just a soil conditioner: Bloom. I'll just keep my fingers crossed someone does something! Sorry for hijacking your thread @underdog1924


----------

